# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart glasses >  OrCam MyEye is a smart camera mounted on the frames of your eyeglasses, which “sees” text, recognizes objects and “whispers” in your ear, OrCam Technologies Ltd, Jerusalem, Israel

## Airicist

Developer - OrCam Technologies Ltd

Home pages:

orcam.com/myeye

orcam.com/myeye2

----------


## Airicist

How OrCam works 

 Published on Jun 26, 2013




> OrCam is a novel assistance device for the visually impaired and the blind. This video shows how it works and how it can aid the user in daily life.

----------


## Airicist

Article  "Intel puts $15M into Israeli artificial vision company OrCam, according to report"

by David Meyer
March 27, 2014

----------


## Airicist

OrCam - see for yourself

Published on Jun 10, 2015




> OrCam is an intuitive portable device with a smart camera designed to assist people who are visually impaired.
> This film includes testimonials from OrCam users. OrCam gives independence.

----------


## Airicist

OrCam MyEye

Published on Jul 11, 2017




> The OrCam MyEye is a device for the visually impaired that can read text, recognize objects and faces.

----------


## Airicist

OrCam MyEye 2.0 features

Published on Jan 1, 2018

----------


## Airicist

OrCam MyEye 2.0 - 3D

Published on Jan 24, 2018




> OrCam MyEye 2.0 - for blind and partially sighted people, an artificial vision device with a lightweight smart camera that instantly reads text aloud - from any surface - and recognizes faces, products, and money notes in real time. All packed into a tiny device the size of your finger.

----------

